# Radar systems: Würzburg, Allied etc.



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Captured radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Würsburg at Arromanches

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2015)

The daily doings of a flak batterie in 1943. note the kill marks on the guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great shots. Just curious, how did they know if a hit aircraft was their kill?

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

Good stuff. And I agree, probably every gun for miles around had the same claims !


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2015)

And that's how we get over claiming.....

Great shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice series of pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2015)

Freya FuMG 39G

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Glider (Apr 26, 2015)

I wouldn't fancy standing in front of the first one and then someone turning it on


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2015)

Wurzburg, channel, France

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (May 15, 2015)

I'm sure if you left your lunch on a wooden pole infront of the arrays while on, it'd warm them up, mind due, thats if they were using micro/millimetric waves isn't it. 

I think most of the Germans used mostly centimetric waves, wheres as initialy Britiain's CH system was metric before the invention of the Allied Magnatron (diode/resisitor/emmiter?) enabled Millimetric wave generation - I wonder does the bigger waves have less chance of heating your food, or does it need longer or less time...?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2015)

There are few pictures of radar installations but ones in Russia ......

Brjansk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kommandogerät Optik Entfernungsmesser


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2015)

See post 12 another view of Brjansk site


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2015)

FuMG 39 Funkmessgerät RAD


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2015)

High tecie tecie...Low tecie tecie


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 3, 2015)

The Giant Wurzburgs as seen in post Nr 4 were built by the Zeppelin company at Friedrichshafen.


----------



## dogsbody (Oct 3, 2015)

Wurzburg radar:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Würzburg_radar

Freya radar:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freya_radar


Chris


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)

I dont think many pictures exist with a Wurzburg mounted on a train with commando gerat.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

Not bad...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bengasi, Afrikakorps


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2016)

Notice 20mm and 88mm flak on the train


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2016)

FuSE65E Giant Wurzburg


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2016)

You do not often get the change to link a radar crew to a loss with a picture...

Found this one: One with a kill mark , a Vickers Wellington. Noticed Hoogvliet , That is Holland. Must have been this unfortuned crew:

8/9 Nov 41 2215 Crashed at Zuidland, 20 km sw of Rotterdam Wellington Ic Z8942 75 Sqdn Sgt. J.S. Wilson

1941-11-09, Wellington Z8942


Zuidland
Wellington Z8942 Information
Type Wellington
Serial Number Z8942
Squadron 75
X1D AA-?
Operation Essen
Date 1 8th November 1941
Date 2 9th November 1941


Further Information
"Serial Range Z8942 - Z8991. 50 Wellington Mk.1C. Part of a batch of 450 Wellington Mk.1C/11/V111. Z8942-Z8991; Z9016-Z9045; Z9095-Z9114 (250) Mk.1C and V111 delivered by Vickers (Weybridge) between May41 and Nov42. Z8709; Z8831; Z8850 converted to Mk.XV1. Z8750 experimentally fitted by Rolls-Royce with a Rovber built W2B 'booster unit' (Whittle Jet Engine. Z8416 for Vickers 'S' Gun tests. Z8942 was one of three 75 Sqdn Wellingtons lost on this operation. See: X9628; X9977.

*Mission*

Airborne from Feltwell. Shot down by Flak and crashed 2215 8Nov41 at Zuidland (Zuid Holland), 20 km SW of Rotterdam. Those killed are buried in the city's Crooswijk General Cemetery.

The sole survivor, Sgt Hope, was killed 19Apr45 by Allied fighter bombers which mistakenly attacked the PoW column in which he was marching. he is buried in the Berlin 1939-45 War Cemetery.


*Crew*

Sgt Sir C.T.H.Mappin was the 4th Baronet and son of T.W. and V.M.Mappin.
Sgt J.S.Wilson RNZAF KIA

P/O R.O.Foster RNZAF KIA

P/O R.L.O.Ryder RAAF KIA

Sgt J.H.Reid KIA

Sgt Sir C.T.H.Mappin KIA

Sgt L.B.H.Hope RNZAF PoW "


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2016)

Essen 1944

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2016)

Interesting shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2017)

Notice kill marks, Duisburg 1944


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## parsifal (May 8, 2017)

excellent stuff......


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2019)

#220 WWII 78th Division Photo ~ Captured German Radar Unit ~ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2019)

WWII US GI Photo - 400th Armored GIs Pose By US Captured German Würzburg Radar | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2019)

#041 WWII 103rd 9th Division MP Photo ~ Captured German Radar Unit ~ | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2019)

Luftwaffenhelfer Horchgerät in Stellung in Franeker Holland 1944 Kriegseinsatz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

Foto, WK II - Wehrmacht, Monte Pellegrino, Flakstellung 8,8cm Artillerie - V.21 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2019)

**RARE! US Soldier Posed w/ Captured Luftwaffe Radar Station Unit!!!** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

**RARE! US Soldier Posed w/ Captured Mobile Luftwaffe Radar Station Unit!!!** | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2019)

1945 WWII GI's ETO photo No 6 Radar Antenna set up on large truck trailer | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

Orig. Foto Radar Nachrichten Gerät in Stellung Flak.Abt.326 in BERLIN 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

Orig. Foto Radar Nachrichten Gerät in Stellung Flak.Abt.326 in BERLIN 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2019)

US-Foto: Würzburg Riese, Beute, mit Kontrollraum,Kriegsende 45, 2.WK WWII Orig.! | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

**WWII photo- Captured German RADAR System w/ US GIs** | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Einsatz in der Flak Stellung Ploiești, Rumänien, c | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Einsatz in der Flak Stellung Ploiești, Rumänien, b | eBay
Foto, Luftwaffe, Einsatz in der Flak Stellung Ploiești, Rumänien, a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2020)

Orig. Foto Panorama FREYA Nachrichten Radar in IDRIZA b. Sebesch Russland 1944 | eBay
Orig. Foto Panorama FREYA Nachrichten Radar in IDRIZA b. Sebesch Russland 1944 | eBay
Orig. Foto JG5 JG54 Nachrichten Freya Radar Karte IDRIZA Sebesch Russland 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2020)

WWII US GI Photo - Tenth Air Depot Group Trucks & Radar Confidential Photo #1 | eBay
WWII US GI Photo - Tenth Air Depot Group Trucks & Radar Confidential Photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Radar | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

A879 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak Funk Radar Würzburg Riese Technik Flugzeug !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

A878 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak Funk Radar Würzburg Riese Technik Flugzeug !! | eBay

Manned by boys.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

A877 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak Funk Radar Würzburg Riese Technik Flugzeug !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 15, 2020)

A876 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak Funk Radar Würzburg Riese Technik Flugzeug !! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

2 WK Foto Wehrmacht Radar | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

Foto : Deutsche Flak-Leit-Stellung mit Horchgerät am Atlantikwall im 2.WK | eBay

Kommandogerät 40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

20) Foto Luftwaffen HELFERINNEN in Uniform FRAUEN Flakscheinwerfer MÄDELS Unifor | eBay

Searchlight


----------



## Factfndr54 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi Snauzer01,

Thank you for sharing all those radar pictures!

About your post of Mar 11, 2020:
Radar type are:
AN/TPS-1B = AMES Type 61 (tent) 
AN/TPS-3 (SCR-602-T8)= AMES Type 63 (parabolic dish)
Trucks in the background look like Austin K6 to me.
Any details on date/location?

Regards,

Ger


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Factfndr54 said:


> Hi Snauzer01,
> 
> Thank you for sharing all those radar pictures!
> 
> ...


No sorry


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Ortung Gerät Würzburg klein (FuMG 39 D ?) ABSCHUSS MALEREI | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2020)

from: Deckname Würzburg Radar nightfighter map location

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

Foto: WL-Würzburg-Radar-Gerät F.M.G. mit Bilanz von Halifax-Flugzeugen 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 5, 2021)

WWII Military Satellite Base 1940s 35mm Slide Kodachrome Original 398th Signal | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Jan 5, 2021)

I spy a Bf 109F Trop.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Factfndr54 (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice picture with many interesting details:
Looks like a Würzburg Type C, note the mounting frame for the OSZ-62 (Oszillograph)

Kdo.Ger.40 (Kommandogerät 40) with Entfernungsmesser to the left.
Black V-1 in the background.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2021)

WORLD WAR TWO: RADAR TOWER IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM COPYRIGHT PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


RADAR TOWER. WORLD WAR TWO.



www.ebay.co.uk












WORLD WAR: RADAR TOWER IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM COPYRIGHT PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


RADAR TOWER. WORLD WAR TWO.



www.ebay.co.uk












WORLD WAR: RADAR TOWER IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM COPYRIGHT PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WORLD WAR: RADAR TOWER IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM COPYRIGHT PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Factfndr54 (Jul 31, 2021)

Last picture shows a German FuSAn 724/725 Bernhard

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2021)

(i30) Russland 1941 Orel Horchgerät Flak Radar Optik Soldat Halbnackt Nackt Nude | eBay


Entdecken Sie (i30) Russland 1941 Orel Horchgerät Flak Radar Optik Soldat Halbnackt Nackt Nude in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Factfndr54 (Aug 7, 2021)

Würzburg D4 on Kurzlafette.
1941 seems early for type D4, but I cannot verify this.
Nice picture anyway.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2021)

WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Radar in Action 18x24 Top !! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Radar in Action 18x24 Top !! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





SCR-547 edit see below. Post 117

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Radar in Action 18x24 Top !! | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH Foto Photo Radar in Action 18x24 Top !! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...



Typo. Should be 547.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2021)

1945 Navy Countermeasures Against Enemy Radar on Patrol Bomber 8x10 News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Navy Countermeasures Against Enemy Radar on Patrol Bomber 8x10 News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





American airborn Countermeasures

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2021)

1 fotos radar foto 1 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 fotos radar foto 1 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












1 fotos radar foto 2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 fotos radar foto 2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












1 fotos radar foto 3 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 fotos radar foto 3 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












1 fotos radar foto 4 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 fotos radar foto 4 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de












1 fotos radar foto 5 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 1 fotos radar foto 5 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

Foto Horch-Gerät-Station Kanalküste Frankreich Belgien ?? K4100 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Horch-Gerät-Station Kanalküste Frankreich Belgien ?? K4100 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





i think FREYA EGON I (FuS An 730)


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2021)

Items for sale by montanagifts | eBay


Shop eBay for great deals from montanagifts!



www.ebay.com







https://ia803208.us.archive.org/23/items/IXAirDefense/IXAirDefense.pdf


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Original photo WW2 RAF operators viewing radar screens 21033 AMES Malta  | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original photo WW2 RAF operators viewing radar screens 21033 AMES Malta at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Original photo WW2 RAF Radar 21033 AMES type 13 Malta WWII truck based Radar | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original photo WW2 RAF Radar 21033 AMES type 13 Malta WWII truck based Radar at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Air Ministry Experimental Station - Wikipedia AMES Type 13, 10 cm "Nodding" Height Finder. Transmitter and Receiver of Naval Type 277 – Marconi


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Original photo WW2 RAF Ta Silch radar masts 501 AMES Marsaxlokk Malta RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original photo WW2 RAF Ta Silch radar masts 501 AMES Marsaxlokk Malta RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Ta Silch radar masts 501 AMES


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Original photo WW2 RAF radio / wireless operator 501 AMES Marsaxlokk Malta | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original photo WW2 RAF radio / wireless operator 501 AMES Marsaxlokk Malta at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Ta Silch radar masts 501 AMES


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2022)

2 Original photos WW2 RAF truck based radar 21033 AMES Malta | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 Original photos WW2 RAF truck based radar 21033 AMES Malta at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





RAF truck based radar 21033 AMES Malta

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## EwenS (Jan 28, 2022)

Oct 1944 Air Ministry document with details of all the British mobile radars then in service.


https://www.blunham.com/Radar/SignalsMuseum/PDFs/ShoreRadars.pdf



The main page of that site has links to loads of other interesting radar stuff


Radar

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Factfndr54 (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!

Best guess:
#128 AMES Type 14 Cabin
#129 AMES Type 5 (?) in the background
#130 Two AMES Type 5's (?), although not identical. Note another device behind the two radars
#133-1 AMES Type 14
#133-2 AMES Type 14 with early type "Cheese"reflector

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2022)

more pictures of 573rd AAA Search results for query: 573rd aaa

FuMG 62 Würzburg















*WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- Captured German Luftwaffe Airfield RADAR* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- 573rd AAA BN- Captured German Luftwaffe Airfield RADAR* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2022)

very rare Station Radar FuMG 41/42 Mammut Cap Gris Nez - Audinghen, France

See the now pictures Station Radar Mammut Cap Gris Nez - Audinghen, France - Luftwaffe Radar Ruins on Waymarking.com


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

Turbigo Wehrmacht FLAK Würzburg Radar Gerät Lafette italy




















J176 Fotos Italien Turbigo Wehrmacht FLAK Würzburg Radar Gerät Lafette italy TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie J176 Fotos Italien Turbigo Wehrmacht FLAK Würzburg Radar Gerät Lafette italy TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Factfndr54 (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice pictures, Würzburg D. 
Large, wooden platform, so a type D2 (Schwermetall-Lafette) or D3 (Kurzer Schwermetall-Lafette)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

1944












Foto, junge Flakhelfer, 1944, Funk-Messgerät FuMG, Funker (N)50479 | eBay
Foto, junge Flakhelfer am Funk-Messgerät, kurz FuMG, 1944, 01 (N)50478 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine Funk Messanlage, Flak Luftwaffe 1944 (N)50485 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Blick auf eine Funk Messanlage, Flak Luftwaffe 1944 (N)50485 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

FuSE 62D Würzburg D? Flak-Zielgerät, 1944, Funk, Luftwaffe














Foto, Wk2, FuSE 62D Würzburg D? Flak-Zielgerät, 1944, Funk, Luftwaffe (N)50485 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, FuSE 62D Würzburg D? Flak-Zielgerät, 1944, Funk, Luftwaffe (N)50485 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

FuSE 62D Würzburg D? Flak-Zielgerät, 1944















Foto, Wk2, FuSE 62D Würzburg D? Flak-Zielgerät, 1944, Funk (N)50485 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, FuSE 62D Würzburg D? Flak-Zielgerät, 1944, Funk (N)50485 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

SAW COMPANY LONDON 2 SCR RADAR ANTENNA 1944 SAIPAN 











































Original WWII SECRET Photo 680 SAW COMPANY SC-2 RADAR ANTENNA 1944 SAIPAN 91 | eBay
Original SECRET Photo 680 SAW COMPANY LONDON 2 SCR RADAR ANTENNA 1944 SAIPAN 86 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo 680 SAW COMPANY SCR-527 RADAR ANTENNA 1944 SAIPAN 72 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo SIGNAL CORPS RADAR RECEIVER STATION 1944 SAIPAN 75 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo 680 SAW COMPANY SC-2 RADAR ANTENNA 1944 SAIPAN 69 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

SAW COMPANY LONDON 2 SCR RADAR

















































Original SECRET Photo SCR 602 EARLY WARNING RADAR 726 SAW COMPANY 1944 SAIPAN 56 | eBay
Original SECRET Photo SCR 602 EARLY WARNING RADAR 726 SAW COMPANY 1944 SAIPAN 55 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo AIRCRAFT EARLY WARNING RADAR TRAILER 1944 SAIPAN 77 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo CON AIR RANGING STATION RADAR EQUIP 1944 SAIPAN 67 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo CON AIR RANGING STATION RADAR ANTENNA 1944 SAIPAN 66 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2022)

SAW COMPANY LONDON 2 SCR RADAR





































Original CONFIDENTIAL Photo 680 SAW COMPANY EARLY WARNING RADAR 1944 SAIPAN 93 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo CAMO CAMOUFLAGED RADAR ANTENNA 1944 SAIPAN 64 | eBay
Original WWII SECRET Photo LONDON 6 270-DA RADAR ANTENNA & TRUCK 1944 SAIPAN 87 | eBay
Original CONFIDENTIAL Photo AA ANTI-AIRCRAFT EARLY WARNING RADAR 1944 SAIPAN 94 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

Photo of GI of the 5250th TECHNICAL INTELLIGENCE COMPANY with CAPTURED JAPANESE RADAR ANTENNA in Japan, 1945. The 5250th Technical Intelligence Company was commanded by Lt. Colonel Robert P. McQuail and gathered technical intell and data on captured Japanese equipment.
This photo was taken by an American intelligence GI during the war and was developed later after he returned home from the war. 














Original WWII Photo INTELLIGENCE CAPTURED JAPANESE RADAR ANTENNA Japan 1945 O | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original WWII Photo INTELLIGENCE CAPTURED JAPANESE RADAR ANTENNA Japan 1945 O at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2022)

Ta Silch radar masts 501 AMES Marsaxlokk Malta RAF














Original photo WW2 RAF Ta Silch radar masts 501 AMES Marsaxlokk Malta RAF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original photo WW2 RAF Ta Silch radar masts 501 AMES Marsaxlokk Malta RAF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2022)

FuMo 214 Würzburg-Riese
















Altes Foto deutsche RADAR Anlage / Flak / 2. WK * | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto deutsche RADAR Anlage / Flak / 2. WK * in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Factfndr54 (Sep 2, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> FuMo 214 Würzburg-Riese
> 
> 
> View attachment 684994
> ...


FuMG 41T / FuSE 64 Mannheim radar


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Bilanz killboard15-07-1941 2 kills RAF















Orig. Foto Radar mit englische RAF Flugzeug Bilanz in Flak Stellung 1941 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Radar mit englische RAF Flugzeug Bilanz in Flak Stellung 1941 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Radar Berlin 88mm AAA 














2 originale Fotoalbumseiten 2. WK schwere Flak-Abteilung Radargerät Halle Berlin | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 originale Fotoalbumseiten 2. WK schwere Flak-Abteilung Radargerät Halle Berlin in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2022)

FuMG 41T / FuSE 64 Mannheim


----------



## Factfndr54 (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice pictures (again), thanks for sharing.
Last two pictures are Würzburg radars with rotating AB-dipole

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Factfndr54 (Sep 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bilanz killboard15-07-1941 2 kills RAF
> 
> View attachment 686249
> 
> ...


Rare, early picture of a Würzburg A. Note large, rectangular reflector in front of static dipole and two IFF antennas.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

Freya Comiso 1943



















Original Foto deutsches Freya-Gerät an der Südostküste Siziliens 1943 in 9x6cm | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto deutsches Freya-Gerät an der Südostküste Siziliens 1943 in 9x6cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Sep 24, 2022)

For anyone interested in WW II radar and countermeasures, I suggest reading "Instruments of Darkness". It covers both Allied and German radar development.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2022)

Flakturm VI Messturm mit Radar und G-Turm HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg 1945














Orig. Foto Flakturm VI Messturm mit Radar und G-Turm HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flakturm VI Messturm mit Radar und G-Turm HAMBURG Wilhelmsburg 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2022)

Berlin Flaktower














16 Fotos Berlin Flak Bunker schwere Flak Abteilungen 8,8 cm Zwillings Flak Radar | eBay


Entdecken Sie 16 Fotos Berlin Flak Bunker schwere Flak Abteilungen 8,8 cm Zwillings Flak Radar in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Factfndr54 (Oct 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Berlin Flaktower
> 
> View attachment 689411
> 
> ...


Berlin, Friedrichshain.
Nice picture


----------



## Factfndr54 (Oct 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Freya Comiso 1943
> 
> View attachment 688446
> 
> ...


Probably: FuMG 41G (fB) / FuMG 450 Freya AN (nice picture)


----------



## manta22 (Oct 11, 2022)

The SCR-584 was chosen to be the radar employed in the Corporal Type IIB guided missile system. It had been introduced into the field in the latter part of WW II as one of the latest Allied radar systems. The van was modified a bit for its use in the Corporal system; the antenna was removed from the van and placed on a towed trailer. In Germany we normally returned to the States for firing practice at a missile range in NM or TX but one year we were flown to the outer Hebrides Islands with our full complement of equipment in huge USAF cargo planes. This photo shows us on the British Royal Artillery Range in Benbecula. The SCR-584 was used for determining Azimuth, Elevation, and Slant Range. A separate Doppler radar determined Velocity as well as transmitted Arming Command and Final Range Correction. The US got their money's worth from that old radar.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2022)

? beam x-gerate y-gerate Tilburg 1943

*








*


















2 x Wk2, Foto, Luftwaffe, Beobachtungs Türme der Luftwaffe in Tilburg 1943 | eBay
3 x Wk2, Foto, Luftwaffe, Beobachtungs Türme der Luftwaffe in Tilburg 1943 | eBay


----------



## Factfndr54 (Oct 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ? beam x-gerate y-gerate Tilburg 1943
> 
> *
> View attachment 690946
> ...


Looks like an 'Erika' VHF(30-33MHz) RNAV site.
Station name is 'Erika 2'. Location: Saint-Pierre-Église, France


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

Würsburg












Radar systems: Würzburg, Allied etc.


Captured radar



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## manta22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Würsburg
> 
> View attachment 692192
> 
> ...


After the war was over in Europe, Wurzburg and Giant- Wurzburg radar antennas served as the basis for the early development of radio astronomy.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

Würzburg radars with rotating AB-dipole kill marks














X472 Jugendliche Flakhelfer Luftwaffe Flakwaffenhelfer Würzburg Radar Gerät TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie X472 Jugendliche Flakhelfer Luftwaffe Flakwaffenhelfer Würzburg Radar Gerät TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Factfndr54 (Nov 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Würzburg radars with rotating AB-dipole kill marks
> 
> View attachment 692611
> 
> ...


Nice pictures. Left picture shows both a Würzburg D and a Mannheim radar. Right picture shows an early version Mannheim with coupled binoculars

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

Factfndr54 said:


> Nice pictures. Left picture shows both a Würzburg D and a Mannheim radar. Right picture shows an early version Mannheim with coupled binoculars


Thanks.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2022)

Afrika Korps ? Italien ? deutsche Soldaten mit Radar Gerät Funkmess Anlage WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Afrika Korps ? Italien ? deutsche Soldaten mit Radar Gerät Funkmess Anlage WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Würzburg D. Large, wooden platform, so a type D2 (Schwermetall-Lafette) or D3 (Kurzer Schwermetall-Lafette) 
F
 Factfndr54
correct?














S470 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak 8,8 Radar Würzburg Riese Top Detail Technik | eBay


Entdecken Sie S470 Fotos Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flak 8,8 Radar Würzburg Riese Top Detail Technik in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Würzburg killboard bilanz tellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6














Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #244 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #244 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Würzburg stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6














Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #237 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #237 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Würzburg stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6














Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #236 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #236 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Würzburg stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 1944




















Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #234 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #234 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Würzburg stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 1944















Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #238 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flak FuMG Radar Messgerät Stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #238 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Flak Scheinwerfer Stellung Bothfeld Turm Flak Ers. Abt. 6
















Foto LW Soldat Flak Scheinwerfer Stellung Bothfeld Turm Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #233 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto LW Soldat Flak Scheinwerfer Stellung Bothfeld Turm Flak Ers. Abt. 6 #233 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Factfndr54 (Nov 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Würzburg D. Large, wooden platform, so a type D2 (Schwermetall-Lafette) or D3 (Kurzer Schwermetall-Lafette)
> F
> Factfndr54
> correct?
> ...


Hello Snauzer01. Nice picture. 
Würzburg D2 and D3's have a circular wooden platforms ('Umlaufrost') that is part of their Lafette.
Your picture show a type 'C': a rotating dipole and no peephole in the dish (like type D). 
Würzburg C's are mounted on a trailer ('Anhänger A2'), platforms were locally constructed and fitted just between the trailer and the rotating Würzburg.
Often you see the wheelcaps sticking though the platform, see attachment

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Factfndr54 (Nov 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Würzburg killboard bilanz tellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6
> 
> View attachment 695824
> 
> ...


Würzburg type "D', note the peephole


----------



## Factfndr54 (Nov 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Würzburg stellung Bothfeld Flak Ers. Abt. 6
> 
> View attachment 695826
> 
> ...


Würzburg type "D', note the peephole for the 'Rundblickfernrohr' and presence of an EAG-62. Note the platform: type is D2 or D3 on Lafette.
Also note the tubes to support the seats, this not standard


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2022)

Ostfront Flugplatz Radar Turm Jägerleitstellung Y-Peiler ? Funkturm














C65 Foto Ostfront Flugplatz Radar Turm Jägerleitstellung Y-Peiler ? Funkturm | eBay


Entdecken Sie C65 Foto Ostfront Flugplatz Radar Turm Jägerleitstellung Y-Peiler ? Funkturm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

General Wolfgang Martini in ATHEN Griechenland 1942

















Orig. Foto Luftwaffe General Wolfgang Martini in ATHEN Griechenland 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Luftwaffe General Geisler & Martini in ATHEN Griechenland 1942 | eBay
Orig. Foto Luftwaffe General Geisler & Martini in ATHEN Griechenland 1942 Pkw | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2022)

Radar World - site on all ww2 radar.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 20, 2022)

Würzburg














Foto Flak Stellung der Luftwaffe mit Kommandogerät Optik und Würzburg Radar ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flak Stellung der Luftwaffe mit Kommandogerät Optik und Würzburg Radar ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 28, 2022)

Near Marum, along the A7, are the remains of a German radar position (Anlage Löwe) from the early period of the war. The bunkers were most likely built to accommodate troops. There is also the concrete foundation of a Würzburg-Riese radar. The radar station was part of the "Himmelbett Stellung" that had to monitor the airspace above Western Europe. It was manned by about 200 men from the Luftnachrichten Regiment 201 II Abteilung / 12 flugmelde Leit kompanie Leeuwarden.









Duitse Radarstelling Trimunt - Marum - TracesOfWar.nl







www.tracesofwar.nl


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2022)

Frauen des R.A.D. in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944
















































Foto - 1 : Frauen des R.A.D. in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944 | eBay
Foto - 3 : Frauen des R.A.D. in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944 | eBay
Foto - 4 : Frauen des R.A.D. in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944 | eBay
Foto - 2 : Frauen des R.A.D. in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944 | eBay
Foto : RAD-Frauen am Lager der Radar-Stellung Zeititz 1944 | eBay
Foto - 1 : RAD-Lager des weiblichen RAD bei Großbardau bei Grimma 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 30, 2022)

Train june / juli 1943



















E50 Foto WH DR 1943 Waggon Eisenbahnwagen Würzburg Radar Feuerleitung FuMG Funk | eBay


Entdecken Sie E50 Foto WH DR 1943 Waggon Eisenbahnwagen Würzburg Radar Feuerleitung FuMG Funk in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2023)

Dog















Foto, WK2, Radar Funkanlage neben Transportzug (N)50687 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, WK2, Radar Funkanlage neben Transportzug (N)50687 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 4, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dog
> 
> View attachment 701026
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like a P-39.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2023)

SaparotRob said:


> That doesn't look like a P-39.


Clean your computer screen. Its a dog no airacobra.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 4, 2023)

They're both dogs.


----------



## Factfndr54 (Jan 6, 2023)

#217: Freya radar, Limber-type. Aerials fitted, so possibly operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Factfndr54 (Jan 6, 2023)

Snautzer01 said:


> Train june / juli 1943
> 
> View attachment 700474
> 
> ...


#215: Würzburg D4 and a Kommandogerät 40

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sunday at 5:38 PM)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Wednesday at 7:03 AM)

CR-527 RADAR of 564 SAW BATTALION 1944 FRANCE












Original WWII Snapshot Photo SCR-527 RADAR of 564 SAW BATTALION 1944 FRANCE 25 | eBay
Original WWII Snapshot Photo SCR-527 RADAR of 564 SAW BATTALION 1944 FRANCE 27 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Wednesday at 8:04 AM)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Today at 7:00 AM)

Radar-Spiegel mit Bilanz in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944














Foto : Radar-Spiegel mit Bilanz in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : Radar-Spiegel mit Bilanz in der Fu.M.G. Radar-Stellung bei Zeititz 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Today at 7:05 AM)




----------

